# Last visit to Kapuskasing



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

That's it. There ain't no more.

Any slides or photos I still have squirreled away somewhere aren't very good so what you see at the latest Proto-file is all there is. There are plenty more photos for the future but they'll likely be from some other place and time.

Kap was a great place to watch trains. Winnipeg could be a hastle just getting from A to B. There was very little 'local' action in Trenton and Belleville. Moose Jaw had CP Rail wall to wall. If I found CN there it was by accedent. Cold Lake had GP9's and RS1200's only and the rest of the places I made home over the years had nothing at all. 

Drop by http://wvrr.ca/prototype.htm and maybe you'll find something you like


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Enjoyed your pics of Kap and in particular noted your pic of a GP plus F7B with the caption discussing the utility of this unusual arrangement. Even today, the Ontario Northland uses rebuilt F7B's as APU (hotel power) on the Northlander and the Super Bear. Usual power on these trains today is a GP38-2 for the Northlander and a pair of GP38-2's or GP40-2's for the Super Bear. 
Better you than me out there taking those pics in the 40 below of winter or the brief summer mosquito season!


Regards ... Doug


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great picture of the wooden trestle Dave. Do you have any close-up shots? 

-Will


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 04/28/2009 9:27 AM
Some great pictures! Thanks for sharing!

This one?

wvrr.ca/prototype/photo_12.htm

Let me look around.

Dave


----------

